# Mal wieder Tälercup...



## Merida-cc-17 (12. Mai 2006)

...und am Sonntag ist es das erste mal wieder soweit.

Wer fährt alles mit ?


Grüße


Matthias


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Mai 2006)

Ich fahr mit, da ich meinem sohn versprochen habe auch zu fahren( er fährt Kids Cup)
Bin gespannt, so Runden fahren liegt mir eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (12. Mai 2006)

...bin auch ned fit. Musste bis vor 2 Wochen nen Monat lang wegen richtig derber Krankheit Antibiotika schlucken ... Gewinnambitionen also erstma keine 

Aber ich denk der Spass wird nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Mai 2006)

Fit fühl ich mich schon, bei mir hapert es mit der motivation !
6 mal den selben anstieg !
Bin halt einer der von a nach b fährt und jeden anstieg halt nur einmal nimmt.
Nichts desto trotz freu ich mich tierisch drauf  das es endlich mit wettkämpfen losgeht und nimm es als training unter wettkampfbedingung. Schließlich fahre ich ne woche drauf in offenburg und da soll ne gute zeit drin sein. Toi toi toi
Werde sonntag mal auf ein merida achten!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (12. Mai 2006)

Jo , ..alles giftgrün ... ist nicht zu übersehen ...  naja, mal sehn wies läuft, total versägen lassen wil ich mcih auch nicht.

Offenburg bin ich vllt auch dabei, ...an dem WE is auch noch Bühlertal.
Kannst du als Vorbelastung für Offenburg nehmen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Mai 2006)

Habe kein auto, daher auch keine möglichkeit hinzukommen. Aber so ein bergrennen werd ich mir noch gönnen dieses jahr( Bad Peterstal!?)


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2006)

Bin auch dabei.
Das wird hart.
Das einzig positive an den vielen gemeldeten A-Lizenzlern und 
sonstigen-cracks ist, dass ich mit Sicherheit nur 11 Runden fahren muss.
Eventuell sogar nur 10.  

@ kopfnikka67: nach Bühlertal fährt man traditionell mit dem Zug!
Die Haltestelle ist nur ein paar Km vom Start entfernt. Gerade richtig 
zum einfahren. Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Offenburg je nach Beinen.

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

Hey !


Bühlertal ist das erste Rennen bei dem ich im Besitz meines Führerscheins sein werde (wenn ih nicht durchfalle   ) , ...da lass ichs mir nicht nehmen mim Auto hinzufahren.

Jap, sind viele gute Leute angemeldet. Aber nach total zerissenem Saisonauftakt mit 2 Monaten Krankheit, Medikamente und Krankenhaus hab ich mich in der Fun Klasse angemeldet. Da hab ich wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance  ...Alles andere kann ich dieses Jahr eh vergessen.

CU @ Wittnau

Matze


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich euch so höre, scheint ihr alle mit ambitionen zu fahren.
Insgeheim hoffe ich auch mal auf eine gute platzierung(grins).
Für mich steht erst einmal der sportliche anreiz etwas mithalten zu können im vordergrund. Ich sage mir besser mitgefahren und ausgeschieden, als zuhause auf dem sofa dick und f... zu werden!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

das stimmt. Dabeisein ist alles, nur ist es halt klar dass man nicht gerade letzter werden will 

Aber wenn man sich die Platzierungen von Thunderbird bei den Bundesliga Rennen anschaut, dann würde ich mir an seiner Stelle auch Gewinnhoffnungen machen


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Mai 2006)

Kenn ja eure namen nicht, von daher weiß ich nicht wer wo wie fährt.
Ist auch egal! Jedenfalls heißt es morgen gas geben,herzkammerflimmern, ankommen und wohlfühlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

..wenn ich deinem Nick-name entnehmen kann dass du 67 geboren bist, dann starten wir sogar gleichzeitig 

Mich erkennt man an nem giftgrünen Merida (leider-) fully und vllt. auch am grünen Trikot. (Muss mal schauen was gerade so gewaschen ist  ) , ...und an der Nummer 244 (laut Meldeliste).


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich euch so höre, scheint ihr alle mit ambitionen zu fahren.



Also ich bin auch "nur" Hobbyfahrer, also Funklasse. 



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgeheim hoffe ich auch mal auf eine gute platzierung(grins).



Ja gut, darauf hoffen tut man schon  
Ist übrigens auch mein erstes XC-Rennen. Marathons bin ich schon gefahren, sowie 1 Uphillrennen, aber noch nie nen XC.



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich steht erst einmal der sportliche anreiz etwas mithalten zu können im vordergrund.



Genau, da stimme ich dir zu! - mitfahren, sein Bestes geben und möglichst Spass dabei zu haben ist das wichtigste  

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewinnhoffnungen


Ha!
habe gerade mit einem _richtig _guten Fahrer gesprochen und
selbst der rechnet sich maximal die Holzmedaille aus.
Ich bin zufrieden, wenn ich im mittleren Drittel lande und nur
1x überundet werde.

Zum Junior-Senior-Funrennen schaffe ich es sicher nicht.
Das ist mir einfach zu früh. Wünsche euch viel Glück. 
 

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

ja , ...sogar in der Junior-Lizenz ist die Konkurrenz elends groß.

Aber auch in der Fun sind paar Leute die man nicht unterschätzen sollte...

Also ranhalten ! ...Bei mir geht aber morgen definitiv nichts  bin über-un-fit   (...jaja , ich weiss, ...immer diese Ausreden  )


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Mai 2006)

Fahre mit nem silbernen steppenwolf  tundra, Startnummer 203 soweit ich weiß. Für mich auch mein erster XC.
Bin bis mittags da, da mein kleiner das erste mal kids cup fährt. Der ist absolut heiß drauf, den muß man richtig bremsen.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

> Der ist absolut heiß drauf, den muß man richtig bremsen.



Na ist doch super 


Ich werde vllt auch bis zum Ende bleiben, weil paar Kumpels von mir Lizenz fahren und ich mir das gerne anschauen möchte. 
Die Frage ist nur ob ich solange durchalte. Bin nämlich alleine dort, und alleine kann so lange Zeit ganz schön langweilig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Mai 2006)

Werde dich sicher mal anquatschen so von der seite 
Hilft vielleicht die zeit zu überbrücken und man kann etwas fachsimpeln 
 Ach ja, grüß mir mein hinterrad


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

> Ach ja, grüß mir mein hinterrad



Damit ist nicht zu Spaßen   bei mir geht morgen glaube ich echt nichts.
(Heuschnupfen)

Anquatschen wär cool. Ich bin alleine da, wir könnten zusammen Strecke anschauen und warmfahren...

Zur Erkennung : Ich bin ein Jungspund von 18 Jahren  und wie gesagt allein unterwegs ( ...es sei denn meine Eltern wollen auch mal schauen wie sich ihr Sprössling so schlägt  )

Also, ich freu mich drauf (kleines bischen zumindest)

CU there


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Mai 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> (Heuschnupfen)


Bei dem Wetter?  
Regenallergie wäre jetzt schlimmer. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch abtrocknet.
*******. Das drückt den Anteil meiner nicht-Matschrennen
wieder auf 40%.

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (13. Mai 2006)

mmmh Nobby Nic wäre nach dem Erguss von gerade eben wohl die beste Wahl.
Hab in der Liga aber nurnoch Vertical da  

perfekt wäre ab jetzt kein Tropfen mehr, dann wärs morgen glaube ich so richtig schön griffig.

Heuschnupfen hat man nicht "punktuell", das ist eher so ein Zustand der sich bei mir noch ungefähr 4 Wochen lang hinzieht. Egal welches Wetter.


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (13. Mai 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich auch mein erster XC.



Ah, dann bin ich zumindest nicht der einzige für den es der Erste XC ist. 



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bis mittags da, da mein kleiner das erste mal kids cup fährt. Der ist absolut heiß drauf, den muß man richtig bremsen.



Ist doch cool, wenn er richtig heiß drauf ist!  

Wie alt ist dein Sohn falls ich fragen darf? 


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (13. Mai 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Regenallergie wäre jetzt schlimmer.



Ja, das kann man wirklich laut sagen, hat vorhin ziemlich geschüttet hier. 
Jetzt machts noch leicht, hoffentlich hörts bald auf!!



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch abtrocknet.
> *******. Das drückt den Anteil meiner nicht-Matschrennen
> wieder auf 40%.



Denke auch, dass es leider ne sehr nasse Sache werden wird.  

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Mai 2006)

Heuschnupfen had ich auch1 Gräser! Ekelig, vorallendingen wenn es warm kalt oder umgekehrt wird!
mein Sohn ist 8 Jahre, sorry 8 1/2 Jahre da legt er wert drauf
fahre gegen 8 morgen früh mit dem bike los, wohne zum glück nur ca 5km weg.
hoffentlich regnet es morgen früh nicht, nach dem start ist es mir egal1
Für alle schon mal viel spass und glück beim race
see you


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (14. Mai 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Heuschnupfen had ich auch1 Gräser! Ekelig, vorallendingen wenn es warm kalt oder umgekehrt wird!
> mein Sohn ist 8 Jahre, sorry 8 1/2 Jahre da legt er wert drauf



Heuschnupfen muß schon übel sein..  Hab zwar zum Glück selber keinen, aber Bekannte von mir haben mir schon oft erzählt wie es ist.
Find ich echt super, dass sich dein Sohn mit 8,5 Jahren schon so fürs Biken begeistert!  



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> fahre gegen 8 morgen früh mit dem bike los, wohne zum glück nur ca 5km weg.



Ich fahre erst später, da ich erst um 10 Uhr starte. 



			
				kopfnikka schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich regnet es morgen früh nicht, nach dem start ist es mir egal1
> Für alle schon mal viel spass und glück beim race
> see you



Tja, also hier sieht man zwar etwas blauen Himmel, aber es zieht von Westen her wieder mehr zu. 

Ja, ich wünsche dir, Merida-CC-17 und Thunderbird auch VIEL Spass und Erfolg! 

Grüße


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Mai 2006)

Na das war matschig heute morgen. Nachdem ich vom rad gestiegen bin sagte ich erst einmal ******* warum tut man sich das an. 5 min später war es aber schon wieder "einfach geil" !


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Mai 2006)

War heute einfach nur geil, oder leute?
Der Matsch, die hammersteigung am start, die tolle Trailabfahrt und der schlussanstieg auf gras.
Hammerhart fand ich, aber so soll es ja sein beim XC wie von allen zu hören war.
Ach ja merida, habe dein hinterrad verfolgt nicht du meins wie angekündigt!
Was macht das knie?
Mein kleiner hat übrigens beide runden in seinem race geschafft, obwohl laut ausschreibung nur eine runde gefahren werden sollte.
Bin stolz darauf und er will in stegen gleich wieder ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merida-cc-17 (14. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch an den Kleenen!

Dem Knie gehts, genauso wie der Hüfte, immer schlechter.
Grund genug um nicht am Schulunterricht teilzunehmen  

...Jaja, man staune. Manche legts halt schon beim Warmfahren aufs Maul.  


Die Strecke fand ich echt cool. Hat super Spass gemacht.

Nachdem ich die Erste Runde sehr forsch anging und mich lange Zeit auf Platz 2 halten konnte, rächte sich meine Verausgabung in Form von Magenproblemen und absoluter Erschöpfung in der letzten Runde. Leider musste ich stark abreissen lassen.. für mich endete das ganze mit einem soliden Platz 10 in einem Rennen mit Spassfaktor 1000 !

Matschige Grüße

Matthias


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Mai 2006)

Landete auf dem 9. Platz (grins)!
Morgen tut alles schon nicht mehr so weh,ansonsten gute Besserung!
Werde deine ergebnisse beim täler cup mal verfolgen und wünsche dir viel glück. Können ja mal zusammen trainieren, sofern es terminlich bei dir und mir passt.
Bin gespannt wie es den anderen so ging(sofern sie was schreiben).
Jetzt gehts nächste woche erst mal einen marathon bestreiten(Offenburg), da fährt man zum Glück nicht nur am Anschlag!
Das heute war aber ne super vorbereitung!


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Mai 2006)

Tja bei mir lief's am (fast immer) sonnigen Nachmittag nicht so gut.
Die Strecke war im Wald noch total matschig und mir ist 2x was in's Auge
geflogen, so dass ich die steinige Abfahrt halb blind fahren musste, aber
generell habe ich an der Stelle immer 5 Sekunden gut gemacht. 
Da hat sich das Techniktraining in Heubach ausgezahlt.

Ich hatte gleich am Anfang Schaltprobleme und dann habe ich den
Puls einfach nicht hoch bekommen. Habe nach der 3. Runde echt 
an's Aufgeben gedacht (was einige gemacht haben), aber ich bin
bis jetzt _jedes_ meiner Rennen zu Ende gefahren und ein paar 
Freunde standen auch an der Strecke, da habe ich halt die Zähne 
zusammengebissen und gekämpft. Als ich dann nach einer Stunde
mal endlich auf Betriebstemperatur war, konnte ich mit 160er-Marathonpuls
langsam die Leute einsammeln, die sich verballert hatten. Es hat dann
im Endeffekt immerhin noch zum 15. von ca. 25 Startern gereicht und 
mehr hatte ich mir sowieso nicht ausgerechnet. Nur 4 Fahrer haben mich 
glaube ich überrundet, was auch ganz ordentlich ist. Bei den Hobbyfahrern
wäre ich mit der Taktik aber gnadenlos untergegangen. Da bin ich schon froh,
dass die Lizenzrennen deutlich länger sind. Na ja - die 11. Runde den Steilen
Stich hoch war mit meiner 22-27er Übersetzung doch ziemlich hart, aber
insgesamt war's sehr schön, so lang zu fahren.

Soo, jetzt erst mal ein Nickerchen und dann muss das gute Stück* poliert werden.
*(mein _Bike_, natürlich)

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Mai 2006)

Hi thunderbird,
das mit dem matsch haben wir am morgen geschafft, da war es nicht so tief und ausgefahren wie bei euch am mittag.
Durch die wärme und dem matsch war es sicher heftiger als morgens


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (14. Mai 2006)

...wobei man bei uns auch schon von "Moor-Gebiet" sprechen konnte 
Das Problem mit den Augen hatte ich auch. Trotzdem konnte ich bergab wie Thunderbird auch die meisten Plätze gut machen. Ich war mit meinem Fully auf dieser Strecke doch nicht so schlecht beraten wie ich dachte. Und mit Platz 10 genau in meinem Erwartungshorizont für heute.

Sogar nach 2 mal duschen heute kommt noch Dreck aus meinen Augen und Ohren   ...hässlich sowas 

Bis irgentwann, 


Matthias


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2006)

@ kopfnikka67:
Ja wie - du meinst echt, die Strecke wäre morgens eher besser gewesen?
Also ich denke schon, dass ihr es matschiger hattet. Wenn ich meine 
Zeit von 1:22:45 auf 11 Runden nämlich auf das Fun-Herren Rennen 
umrechne, hätte ich 6 Minuten Vorsprung vor dem Sieger gehabt und
der ist eigentlich immer deutlich schneller als ich.
Hmmm....
Sind die Senioren Herren 5 oder 6 Runden gefahren?
Wenn's 6 waren (wie bei den Herren) hatten die wohl 
wirklich noch bessere Bedingungen und bei den Herren 
war's dann richtig schlecht. Bis zum Nachmittag muss
es dann wieder gut abgetrocknet sein.

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Mai 2006)

Wir sind am morgen 6 runden gefahren. Ich denke das zb. der startanstieg morgens schwer war, da das kein weg sondern nasse wiese war.
Ansonsten ist doch egal wer es schwerer hatte, hatte das auch nur mit nem schuß ironie gemeint.


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Mai 2006)

Nee, mir ist das nicht ganz egal, weil ich immer noch mit einem 
Auge auf den Führenden der Hobbyfahrer schiele. Der hat mich
die letzten 2 Jahre in der Hobbyklasse (fast) immer geschlagen
und will trotzdem keine Lizenz holen. Bühlertal und Langenbrand
werden deshalb besonders interessant für mich, weil da ein direkter
Vergleich möglich ist. So kleine Sticheleien sind halt das Salz in
der Suppe des Racers, finde ich. Stefan & ich sind gerade wegen 
dieser Konkurrenz gute Freunde.

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (15. Mai 2006)

Starten in Bühlertal alle miteinander ?

Ich dachte 5 min. Zeitversetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (16. Mai 2006)

5 Minuten von meiner Startzeit abziehen 
schaffe ich gerade noch so im Kopf.  
Aber es gibt praktischer Weise auch eine Gesamtliste.

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (16. Mai 2006)

Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich einmische. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie lange dieser erste Anstieg in Bühlertal ist? Ich schwanke nämlich noch zwischen Angriffslust und blanker Angst.


Mfg

Schafschützer


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Mai 2006)

Ziemlich kurz. Ca. 200m und 30 Hm und es sind nur die mittleren 50m,
die wirklich verdammt steil sind. Wäre mal interessant, was für eine Steigung
Leute mit HAC da verzeichnen. Das drückt man aber im Adrenalinrausch durch.
Es ist halt besonders fies, weil es danach flach und sogar leicht bergab 
weitergeht und man eigentlich richtig reinhauen könnte. 

Macht aber unheimlich Spaß
(nach dem Rennen)

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (16. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Mal schauen, ob ich das Ding innerhalb einer Stunde nach hause "schaukeln" kann.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (16. Mai 2006)

...ich war noch nie in Bühlertal. Bin mal gespannt.

Vor einer halben Stunde hab ich meine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden 
..dh ich kann da jetzt sogar mim Auto hinkarren  *freu*


Matze


----------



## Cook (16. Mai 2006)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich das Ding innerhalb einer Stunde nach hause "schaukeln" kann.



Hi Schafschützer!

Gleichzeitig ist auch ein nettes Rennen in Calmbach, für das ich mich entschieden habe. Sonst hätte ich mir auch mal so einen Berghorror angetan. (Vielleicht wirds dann Steinach oder Peterstal)

Schönes Rädle hast du übrigens...

Und irgendwann muss es doch mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt (oder auch nur Teilstrecke) klappen, auch wenn RuneRoxx nicht mehr hier weilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (16. Mai 2006)

Interessiert euch vielleicht: 
beste Hobby-Zeit in Bühlertal war 2005 39:53
schlechteste Zeit 1:06:36
Mittelfeld lag bei ca. 48 Minuten.
Die besten Lizenzler haben knapp über 38 Min. gebraucht.

Ah - noch was wichtiges: die Duschen befinden sich deutlich
oberhalb vom Start, weshalb man unbedingt sein Duschzeug
in den Kleidertransport geben sollte, dann kann man direkt bei
der Abfahrt zum Duschen abzweigen (ist ausgeschildert).

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (16. Mai 2006)

Duschen? Keine Zeit! Bruder hat Geburtstag, Kinder haben KiTa-Fest, Partei hat 100 Jähriges und vormittags ruft die Arbeit. Da sollte ich wohl wirklich versuchen etwas schneller zu fahren.

Ach ja, der Rune. Weis eigentlich jemand was aus dem geworden ist?


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (17. Mai 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich kurz. Ca. 200m und 30 Hm und es sind nur die mittleren 50m,
> die wirklich verdammt steil sind.



Ah, na das geht ja, denn ich hatte aufgrund des Höhenprofils schon mit 500 m Länge und 100 Hm gerechnet. 



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre mal interessant, was für eine Steigung
> Leute mit HAC da verzeichnen. Das drückt man aber im Adrenalinrausch durch.



Mal schaun, was mein CM434 anzeigt.  Werd versuchen ihn genau zu beobachten. 



			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Macht aber unheimlich Spaß
> (nach dem Rennen)



 das glaub ich gern 

Gruß
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (17. Mai 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einer halben Stunde hab ich meine Führerscheinprüfung bestanden
> ..dh ich kann da jetzt sogar mim Auto hinkarren  *freu*



Glückwunsch zum Führerschein! 

Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (17. Mai 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert euch vielleicht:
> beste Hobby-Zeit in Bühlertal war 2005 39:53
> schlechteste Zeit 1:06:36
> Mittelfeld lag bei ca. 48 Minuten.
> Die besten Lizenzler haben knapp über 38 Min. gebraucht.



Oh, das ist aber keine so große Spanne zwischen dem 1. und letzten, wenn man das mal mit dem Kandel-Uphill vergleicht.

Wieviele sind insgesamt in B.-Tal mitgefahren in 2005?


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Mai 2006)

Beim Tälercup ist das Niveau halt schon höher, 
als bei so einem Hinterwäldrerrennen wie dem Kandel-Uphill.
Wobei ich 20 Minuten Rückstand bei 40 Minuten Siegzeit schon
als ganz schön viel bezeichnen würde. 2005 waren's 41 Finisher.

Dieses Jahr ist glaube ich der Offenburger Marathon dran Schuld,
dass sich viel weniger gemeldet haben. Mal schauen, wieviel dann
wirklic am Start sind. Viel Feind, viel Ehr.

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Mai 2006)

41 Finisher? Von wievielen Startern?

Da es in dieser Gegend des Schwarzwald weder Bären noch Wölfe gibt, finde ich es schon beängstigend, wenn bei so einem Rennen jemand von Finishern(eigentlich ein blödes Wort) spricht.


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß die Starterzahl leider nicht mehr.
Bin es halt gewohnt, von Finishern zu reden, weil man in XC-Rennen 
immer mit mindestens 20% Ausfällen rechnen muss. In Heubach waren's
z.B. 31 Finisher von 104 Startern bei den A-Lizenzlern. Da braucht's keine
Bären oder Wölfe. Ein paar Reifenpannen oder Kettenrisse reichen.

Ich denke, es gab nur sehr wenige Ausfälle. Unter 5%, schätze ich.
Einem Lizenzler ist vor mir der Reifen explodiert. Einfach so, auf fast flacher Strecke. 
Der hat wohl wahnsinnig viel reingepumpt, weil er dachte, damit schneller zu sein.
Total falsch natürlich. Auf der Strecke muss man _niedrige_ Drücke fahren, 
um durch den Schotter nicht aus dem Tritt gebracht zu werden.

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (18. Mai 2006)

bin mal gespannt wie das läuft ... hab due ganze Woche bis jetzt noch nicht einmal trainiert  

...viel zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren ...


----------



## Schafschützer (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hasse Schotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (18. Mai 2006)

Ach ja, noch eine Frage. Wie und wann trainiert ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr jedes Wochenende ein Rennen Fahrt? Wenn ich mich am Samstag plattfahre kann ich doch unter der Woche nicht noch eine harte Trainignseinheit einschieben?


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (18. Mai 2006)

doch, eine geht. Mehr weiss ich ned obs so gut tut.

Da gibts glaub ungzählig verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Ich kenne Leute die am Tag vorm Wettkampf garnichts machen, andere geben sich nochmal ne dreckige Vorbelastung...

Ich bin nicht wirklich voll Informiert in Trainingslehre, aber ich denke es kommt auch immer drauf an wo man steht, also wieviel man schon im Vorfeld trainiert hat, bzw. wie man momentan fit ist etc...


Gruß

Matze, der sich wider Willens, aber vom Dauerregen gezwungen, jetzt ne stunde auf der Rolle gibt


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Mai 2006)

Na ja, ich versuche z.B. diesen Sonntag noch was richtiges zu fahren.
Nach dem Uphill geht das ganz gut, der ist ja nicht so lang.
Ansonsten ist das schon ein Problem. Man muss halt ein paar
Rennen "runterstufen" und als Trainingseinheiten missbrauchen,
dann kann man auch in der Woche davor noch einen dicken 3er-Block fahren
(Je nach Regenerationsfähigkeit halt). Aber nicht bei dem Wetter...

Thb
(der heute lieber mal gar nichts fährt, als Rolle)


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (18. Mai 2006)

Rolle stinkt. Aber musste sein.

Wo in Freiburg wohnst du Thb ?
Was treibst du so ? (beruf, studium ....)


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (18. Mai 2006)

@Thunderbird

Ja, mal schaun vielleicht melden sich wirklich einige noch nach. 

Wär super, wenn dieses Jahr beim Kandel-Uphill mehr mitfahren würden als letztes Jahr. 

Denn es ist ja echt ein schönes Rennen und eine echt coole Strecke wie ich finde.  
*bißchen Werbung mach* 

Grüße 
SW-Biker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (18. Mai 2006)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wie das läuft ... hab due ganze Woche bis jetzt noch nicht einmal trainiert
> 
> ...viel zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren ...



Hi 

Tja, ich bin seit dem Rennen in Wittnau bis gestern auch keinen Meter gefahren. Gestern hab ich dann ne 1,5 Stunden Feierabendtour gemacht. Heute nix, und ich werd auch nix mehr machen bis zum Hillclimb. 


Grüße 
Sw-Biker


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (18. Mai 2006)

wo südlich Freiburg wohnst du eigentlich ?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. Mai 2006)

Wünsch euch allen viel spass und gute beine am samstag 
Wäre auch gerne gestartet als vorbereitung für den marathon in offenburg sonntag.  
Aber die demokratie siegte mit 2:1 gegen mich. Nun fahren wir samstag nach OG und besichtigen die strecke.  
Hoffe, das ich ab freiburg dann wieder im cup mitfahren kann, auch wenn ich nicht der beste bin. Hat halt richtig spass gemacht in wittnau und der appetit auf mehr 
See u


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (20. Mai 2006)

Ein Sauwetter. Boah war das kalt da oben !
Naja ...Spass hats türlich trotzdem gemacht.

Nachdem ich fälschlicher weise den Sägemehl-pfeilen nachgefahren bin, hab ich mich übelst verfranzt und stand irgentwo innem trail. 
Aufgrund dieses Fehlers wurde es bei mir dann aber immernoch, zufriedenstellend,  Platz 6.

Durch einen Wink des Schicksals hab ich bei der Abfahrt dann auch noch unsere Scharfschützer kennen gelernt   war lustig.

Grüße an alle, und viel Erfolg morgen in Offenburg

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. Mai 2006)

Da war's doch nicht kalt -
Nur ein bisschen windig.
 

Ich fand's Wetter aber ziemlich ideal für einen Uphill, weil man sich
so kaum überhitzen konnte. Noch nie habe ich 40 Minuten (na ja, fast 44)
mit 180er-Puls so angenehm überstanden.

Die Ausschilderung war wirklich nicht renngerecht.
Ich musste die beiden Junioren vor mir (meine Windschattendiener  )
2x zurückpfeifen, sonst wären sie auch falsch gefahren.
Die Trail-Strecke sind einige gefahren. Da war ein Trassierband gerissen.
War aber ziemlich egal von der Fahrzeit her.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem 10. Platz hinter lauter Topfahrern.
Hätte das Rennen noch 100 Hm mehr gehabt, hätte ich sogar den Ackermann erwischt.  

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (21. Mai 2006)

ich find das nicht so toll mit der Streckenabsteckung.

Weis man wieviel das zeitlich ausgemacht hat?


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mit dem Chef und mit einem Streckenkundigen Wanderer
geredet und der Trail scheint Streckenmäßig nur eine sehr kleine Abkürzung
gewesen zu sein. Da man ihn nur langsam fahren konnte waren es mit Sicherheit
nicht mehr als 10-15 Sekunden. Es könnte sogar länger gedauert haben. 
Die richtige Strecke war ja immerhin ein breiterer Weg.

Plätze dürfte niemand verloren haben.
Oder gibt's jemanden, dessen Verfolger plötzlich vor ihm aufgetaucht ist?

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (22. Mai 2006)

Dieser Trail war die absolute Gemeinheit. Ich bin nur rumgerutscht und habe dabei mein letztes bischen Motivation und Kraft verloren. Das soll aber keine Ausrede für mein nicht eben gloreiches Abschneiden sein. 

Das Rennen war trotzdem interessant und hat mir mal wieder meine Grenzen aufgezeigt.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern am Täler-Cup noch schöne und erfolgreiche Rennen.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (22. Mai 2006)

...das blöde an der Sache war, dass ich ihn dann nicht gefahren bin, sondern umkehren musste nachdem mir ein paar Leute vom Weg aus zugeschrien haben dass ich falsch bin. Also für mich war es auf jeden Fall Plätzeverlust...

Naja , ..iss jetzt wurscht. War trotzdem schön.


Matze


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Bei mir wars eigentlich auch ok. Bin 15. (Zeit etwas über 56 Min.) in meiner Altersklasse geworden. 
Tja, da oben hats schon gut gestürmt, aber war auch mal ein Erlebnis, und besser als wenn es tierisch heiß gewesen wäre. 

Grüße
Sw-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Mai 2006)

Hab gehört soll ständig gegenwind gewesen sein
Habe einige in offenburg getroffen, die meinten es war heavy.


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (29. Mai 2006)

Hey !

Wie wars gestern in Langenbrand ???
Ich konnte leider nicht kommen 

Wars arg nass  ?


----------



## timoracer89 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi, 

nächstes Wochenende ist doch Tälercup in Freiburg! 
Kann mir jemand etwas über die Strecke sagen ich habe gehört sie soll sehr technisch sein... 
Wo liegt denn die Strecke genau in Freiburg auf der Tälercup Homepage steht nur Richtung SC Stadion...

Gruß Timo


----------



## kopfnikka67 (3. Juli 2006)

Wünsche allen fahrern am sonntag ein tolles rennen  Mich hat es leider beim techniktraining erwischt  Schulter angebrochen, nachdem ich nen überstieg über den lenker machte. Dabei hatte ich mich riesig darauf gefreut mitzufahren 
Also viel spass und kette rechts


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (7. Juli 2006)

Hi Timoracer89



			
				timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Wochenende ist doch Tälercup in Freiburg!
> Kann mir jemand etwas über die Strecke sagen ich habe gehört sie soll sehr technisch sein...



Der genaue Streckenverlauf ist von Jahr zu Jahr immerwieder etwas anders wie mir ein Bekannter gesagt hat. Es werden sicher ein paar Trails drin sein, möglicherweise auch ein etwas längerer. Hängt stark von der genauen Streckenführung ab. 



			
				timoracer89 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn die Strecke genau in Freiburg auf der Tälercup Homepage steht nur Richtung SC Stadion...



Also der Start/Zielbereich liegt direkt neben der Jugendherberge in der Karthäuserstraße.
Den Weg würde ich so beschreiben:
Die Schwarzwaldstraße von Freiburg-Mitte aus rauffahren bis zum Sportgeschäft Kiefer. Danach gleich links abbiegen und paar 100 m fahren. Dann beim "Sandfangweg" den Dreisamtalradweg kreuzen und danach dann rechts abbiegen. Dann ist es noch ca. 1 Km. Nach dem 1 Km liegt der Start/Zielbereich dann links ca. 50-100 m im Wald drin. (Lichtung). 

Gruß 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (7. Juli 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche allen fahrern am sonntag ein tolles rennen  Mich hat es leider beim techniktraining erwischt  Schulter angebrochen, nachdem ich nen überstieg über den lenker machte. Dabei hatte ich mich riesig darauf gefreut mitzufahren
> Also viel spass und kette rechts



Hi kopfnikka67


Oje, sowas ist übel.  Hoffentlich wirds bald besser!

Gruß und gute Besserung
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## kopfnikka67 (7. Juli 2006)

Meine Empfehlung zur Anfahrt wäre:
Immer Richtung SC Stadion, vor dem Stadion an der Ampel rechts den kleinen Weg rein und dort parken. Sind über die Dreisam 200m zum Race.
Zur Strecke kann ich soviel sagen, das sie technisch sehr anspruchsvoll ist.
Heute morgen war leider noch nix ( bis auf einzelne streckenpfeile) vom  genauen Streckenverlauf zu sehen , wird wohl erst morgen zum kids cup alles gemacht.


----------



## timoracer89 (8. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank Schwarzwaldbiker und Kopfnikka! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (9. Juli 2006)

Ich konnte heute ebenfalls Krankheitsbedingt nicht starten  
...und die nächsten male wirds schwer, weil ich immer arbeiten muss...  

Aber ich denke einmal werde ich auf jedenfall noch starten...
Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch das ein oder andere Rennen im Spätjahr, da müsst ich wieder fit sein 

Grüße, und allen heute viel Glück(insofern die Rennen noch ned gestartet sind  ...iss ja schon spät  )

Matze


----------



## kopfnikka67 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
weiß von euch jemand wie anspruchsvoll die strecke in hausach ist?
Würde dort gerne starten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob meine schulter das schon aushält. Gnadenlos versägt werden möcht ich halt auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (14. Juli 2006)

Sehr.



Thb


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Juli 2006)

Guckst du auch hier:
*http://www.skiclub-hausach.de/30_bilder/Strecke-MTB.gif*
Die Hausacher Tekfor-Fahrer sind alle ein paar mal zu oft 
gegen einen Baum gefahren und geben es sich bergab richtg dreckig.  

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juli 2006)

Danke für die info thunderbird, diese seite kenn ich schon 
Mir ging es drum, ob ich 4 wochen nach meinem missgeschick mit der schulter die strecke bewältigen kann. 
So kann man die strecke nicht gut einschätzen, wurzelpassagen, sprünge etc., halt alles was so auf den oberkörper geht.


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Juli 2006)

Also die Strecke ist nur zum Teil ruppig und hat halt ein paar "Löcher" nd Wurzeln. 
Die Abfahrt ist zum Teil sehr steil, so dass man viel Druck auf den Lenker bekommt. 
Sprünge gab's letztes Jahr keine richtigen, die man nicht auch hätte "runterrollen" können.

Ein Kumpel ist das Rennen letztes Jahr mit frisch geheiltem Schlüsselbein 
gefahren und hat es (unter Schmerzen) überlebt.

Du musst ja sowieso nur 3 Runden fahren, das wirst du schon schaffen.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juli 2006)

Das hört sich nicht schlecht an.
Jucken tuts schon , auch wenn man hinterher fährt 
Werde es wie in wittnau halten, fährt mein kleiner kids cup bin ich dabei


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Juli 2006)

Guckt mal in die Tälercup-Galerie.
Da sind jetzt Bilder vom Freiburger Rennen drin.
Ein guter Freund von mir hat sie gemacht.
Zum teil technisch sehr geil und auch einige lustige.

*http://www.taelercup.de/*

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Juli 2006)

Also da muß ich mal sagen "HUT ab!!!", die besten Bilder die ich seit langem mal sehe   
Manche können sogar noch lachen vorm fotograf, wars dir nicht anstrengend genug thunderbird?


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juli 2006)

Ich versuche als Hobbyfahrer im Herzen, bei jedem Rennen ein wenig Spaß zu haben.
Da verschenke ich lieber mal 2-3 Plätze und fahre dafür entspannter
(natürlich nicht in Teamrennen, da wird gebissen bis zum Umfallen).

In Freiburg habe ich es trotz kapitalem Sturz gleich in der ersten Runde
mit zahlreichen Prellungen und Abschürfungen und einem gebrochenen Sattel
9 Runden lang geschafft, Spaß zu haben. Dann kamen auch noch Krämpfe dazu 
und da ist mir das Lachen dann doch weggeblieben, in den letzten 2 Runden.
Ist halt auch *******, wenn die 9 Runden ausschreiben und dan 12 fahren lassen.

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Juli 2006)

Gute Besserung 
Gibt nicht soviele Lizenzfahrer mit so ner einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (17. Juli 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> weiß von euch jemand wie anspruchsvoll die strecke in hausach ist?
> Würde dort gerne starten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob meine schulter das schon aushält. Gnadenlos versägt werden möcht ich halt auch nicht.



Hallo!

Bin am Samstag die Strecke abgefahren. Ich finde sie anspruchsvoll! 
Steil hoch, steil runter. Die abschliessende Abfahrt geht sehr steil und kurvig über Waldboden, das Vorderrad ist oft an der Blockiergrenze. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, aber im Wettkampf sicher der kritischste Teil, weil man mehr am Limit fährt.
Für deine Schulter sehe ich eher weniger ein Problem, da die Strecke nicht unbedingt ruppig ist. Es gibt nur ein paar künstliche Hindernisse (Holzstämme usw.).


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juli 2006)

Bin gestern auf meiner Hausstrecke mal wieder mit dem MTB Renntempo gefahren.
War anschließend ne schlaflose Nacht, so schmerzte die Schulter.
Das wars mit dem Rennen 
Neuer Anlauf: Münstertal, Furtwangen und Singen 
Die Welt geht deshalb nicht unter


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (18. Juli 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gestern auf meiner Hausstrecke mal wieder mit dem MTB Renntempo gefahren.
> War anschließend ne schlaflose Nacht, so schmerzte die Schulter.
> Das wars mit dem Rennen



Oh, sowas ist schade. 



			
				kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Anlauf: Münstertal, Furtwangen und Singen
> Die Welt geht deshalb nicht unter



Ja, ist das Beste wenn du trotzdem nicht den Mut verlierst - übrigens hätte ich dir noch ein paar Vorschläge für Rennen: 

- und zwar findet am 2.Sept. in Schiltach ein Bergrennen statt. 9,7 Km und 550 Hm. 

- am 3. Okt. gibts in Bad Peterstal ebenfalls ein Bergrennen mit ähnlicher Höhendifferenz und Streckenlänge wie in Schiltach. 

- Dann findet wahrscheinlich (-> ganz sicher ists noch nicht) um Mitte Oktober ein Bergrennen auf den Kandel statt. Im letzten Jahr hatte die Strecke gut 10 Km und 800 Hm. Also mir hat das Rennen sehr gut gefallen, es war recht familär und tolle Strecke sowie auch sonst sehr schön wie ich finde. 

In Schiltach und Bad Peterstal bin ich bisher noch nie mitgefahren, habe es aber vor. In Schiltach war noch keiner meiner Freunde und Bekannten, aber von Bad Peterstal haben mir schon einige erzählt dass es geil ist, sowohl von der Stimmung wie auch von der Strecke her. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (23. Juli 2006)

Und? Wie wars in Hausach?


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juli 2006)

Heiß, aber geil.
Die Strecke ist halt echt vom Feinsten.  

Ich habe es immerhin geschafft, mich nicht von 
Wolfram Kurschat überrunden zu lassen.  
Es waren verdammt viele Topfahrer am Start.
Ohne meine zwei Helfer, die mir am Anstieg Eiswasser
über den Kopf gegossen haben, wäre es hart geworden.
So konnte ich mein Ding durchkurbeln und nach und nach
Fahrer einsammeln, obwohl ich nach einer Pausewoche mit
Krankheitsanflug keinen Druck in den Beinen hatte.
Bin ganz stolz auf meinen 187er Maximalpuls.
So langsam wird's wieder.  

Thb


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (30. Juli 2006)

guten Morgen 

..beim Uracher Lauf mit? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Januar 2007)

Hier mal alle Termine Täler Cup 2007

So 13. Mai 2007 Wittnau CC
Sa 19. Mai 2007 Bühlertal Hill-Climb 
So 03. Juni 2007 Langenbrand Marathon
So 01. Juli 2007 Neustadt CC
So 08. Juli 2007 Freiburg CC
So 15. Juli 2007 Urach CC
So 02. September 2007 Münstertal CC

Cu

PS. Wie es aussieht, wurde Hausach gestrichen und dafür ist Neustadt neu dabei


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (8. Januar 2007)

auch wenn ich ganz sicher wieder nur bei wenigen Rennen dabei sein kann, freu mich schon sehr drauf


----------



## keroson (8. Januar 2007)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Neustadt, dass wird einfach n hammer Ding, dass ganze findet direkt an der Hochfirstschanze statt, wird vom neuen Neustädter Verein SV Hochschwarzwald ausgerichtet (mit unterstützung von Radsport Kleiser und Autohaus Marder). Die Organisation und Streckenplanung wird vom Verieins VizeVorstand Pascal Ketterer übernommen, (Deutscher Vize Meister Junioren) und dass der Strecken bauen kann weiß jeder der sich letztes Jahr den Neustädter Wäldercup (hobbyrennen) angesehen hat (und der noch ein paar weitere SPOTS in Neustadt und Umgebung kennt). 
Ps: Hausach wird diese Jahr mal wieder BaWü austragen, deshalb kein Tälercup


----------



## kopfnikka67 (8. Januar 2007)

In Neustadt wird es wohl die X-terra Strecke sein
Da kommt Freude auf :kotz: 
http://www.radsport-kleiser.de


----------



## Redshred (8. Januar 2007)

Es würde reichen
 wenn in Neustadt das rennen wieder auf der Stecke die Sie anfang der 90er direkt an der Hochfirstschanze  hatten wieder ausrichten.
Die war eine der schönsten im Ländle, hatte damals der Bäcker Bueb organisiert


----------



## keroson (15. Januar 2007)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> In Neustadt wird es wohl die X-terra Strecke sein
> Da kommt Freude auf :kotz:
> http://www.radsport-kleiser.de



na dann freu dich doch, hab heute nochmal mit dem Pascal gesprochen:
1. Es ist auf gar keinen Fall die sterra Strecke, die geht ja über Titisee....
2. Start Ziel im Schanzenauslauf der Hochfirstschanze
3. Hohenmeter: 170-200
4. Wie viel Technik in die Strecke reingebaut wird, liegt vor allem an den noch Ausstehenden Nutzungbedingungen der Stadt Neustadt
5. von der Technik soll Sie ungefähr das Niveau von Urach haben, vglichen mit Münstertal (Technik???)


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Januar 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> 1. Es ist auf gar keinen Fall die sterra Strecke, die geht ja über Titisee....
> 2. Start Ziel im Schanzenauslauf der Hochfirstschanze



Bin davon ausgegangen, das es die strecke wie beim Wälder Cup 2006 wird.
Zumindest steht da X-terra im streckenplan.
Selbst kenn ich die beiden Strecken nicht, wollte nix falsches in die Welt setzen.
Sorry


----------



## keroson (16. Januar 2007)

so 100% falsch liegst du ja nicht, ca 100 meter sind genauso wie beim xterra...


----------



## keroson (8. Februar 2007)

update:


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Februar 2007)

Gibt's auch ein Höhenprofil?
Die Abfahrten sehen schon mal nett aus.

Kreuzt sich die Strecke mit einer Brücke?

Die Abkürzung für Hobbyfahrer kann ich nicht finden.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. Februar 2007)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## keroson (8. Februar 2007)

hey sorry, hab das auch erst heut so gesehen und bin das noch nicht abgefahren, da ich die nächsten 2 wocheneden wahrscheinlich eher wieder auf den dünnen skilatten unterwegs sein werde (ba-wü, deutschlanpokal) werd ich es wahscheinlicha auch so schnell nicht abfahren, ich kenn zwar die gegend dort fahr auch in fast jeder 2. Tour dort vorbei, hochfirst hoch sind meine 20 minuten EB Kraft, aber ide genaue Strecke kenn ich noch nicht, und die Singletrails im Wald sind auch noch nicht genemigt, deshalb änderungen vorbehalten, und bitte nicht alles sofort abfahren, dürft auch noch schnee und gestrüpp rumliegen...
edit: Brücke: k.a
hobbystrecke dürfte die schlaufe am unteren Bildrand wegfallen, wo auch die U15 nicht fährt (blauer Pfeil)


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (11. Februar 2007)

Hi



keroson schrieb:


> hey sorry, hab das auch erst heut so gesehen und bin das noch nicht abgefahren, da ich die nächsten 2 wocheneden wahrscheinlich eher wieder auf den dünnen skilatten unterwegs sein werde (ba-wü, deutschlanpokal) werd ich es wahscheinlicha auch so schnell nicht abfahren, ich kenn zwar die gegend dort fahr auch in fast jeder 2. Tour dort vorbei, hochfirst hoch sind meine 20 minuten EB Kraft, aber ide genaue Strecke kenn ich noch nicht, und die Singletrails im Wald sind auch noch nicht genemigt, deshalb änderungen vorbehalten, und bitte nicht alles sofort abfahren, dürft auch noch schnee und gestrüpp rumliegen...
> edit: Brücke: k.a
> hobbystrecke dürfte die schlaufe am unteren Bildrand wegfallen, wo auch die U15 nicht fährt (blauer Pfeil)



Weißt du schon, ob es (falls die Strecke so genehmigt wird wie aufm Plan) von den Waldpassagen her ähnlich wie in Urach, also auch Slalom um die Bäume und über Wurzeln ist ? 

Oder eher ziemlich anders? 

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich wahrsch. nur entweder in Neustadt _oder_ in Urach mitfahre und am überlegen bin was ich eher fahren soll.  

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## keroson (11. Februar 2007)

Schwarzw.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also so wie es mir der Pascal erzählt hat ungefähr wie Urach... technisch henauso anspruchsvoll...


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (12. Februar 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> also so wie es mir der Pascal erzählt hat ungefähr wie Urach... technisch henauso anspruchsvoll...



Gut, Danke! 

Werd dann wahrsch. eher Neustadt fahren.


----------



## keroson (31. März 2007)

neues aus der Wälderstadt...
wie ich leider gehört hab ist am selben Tag wie Neustadt die U23DM, was soviel heißt dass 2 Hauptorganisatoren fehlen werden und somit das ganze auf der Kippe steht... naja wenn ich genaues weiß lass ich wieder von mir hören


----------



## keroson (8. Mai 2007)

so am Sonntag gehts los, wer ist den alles dabei in Wittnau???

Ps: nach Pfingesten kann man wahrscheinlich die Strecke in Neustadt abfahren...


----------



## go-one³ (8. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> so am Sonntag gehts los, wer ist den alles dabei in Wittnau???



Ick bin dabei: Herren Fun.
Sind ja schon 23 Anmeldungen!  
Dabei ist noch gar nicht Meldeschluß, von den Nachmeldern ganz zu schweigen.

Das kann ja lustig werden...


----------



## keroson (13. Mai 2007)

wer ist genauso wie ich nach der Matscheinlage, um die Kurve, und dannach voll in des Loch rein, und hat dort zeit verloren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg Becker (15. Mai 2007)

ICH!


----------



## keroson (15. Mai 2007)

naja beim Warmfahren hat mans ja noch nicht gesehen, und dann 1. Runde hatte 10 meter aufn Simon Stiebjahn, und volle rotze um die Kurve ins Loch rein, Kette ganz rechts gehabt... SCh***
gut nächste Runde n bissle langsamer gemacht, und trotzdem wieder voll rein, ich voll Trottel...
naja in allen anderen runden hab ich davor schön runtergeschaltet, die Kurve weit ausgefahren und innen an dem Matschloch vorbei...


----------



## Berg Becker (16. Mai 2007)

Mich hats auch 2mal in das Loch gewaschen, beimten mal hats dem umwerfer n schlag gegeben iwi. Und dann musst ich die letzen 1,5Runden im 2ten kettenblatt bzw dritten fahren  was dann auch den 9ten platz zur Folge hatte....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wer ist genauso wie ich nach der Matscheinlage, um die Kurve, und dannach voll in des Loch rein, und hat dort zeit verloren???



Hi

Ich bin zwar nicht direkt ins Loch rein aber ein bißchen nen Geeiere wars trotzdem in dem Kurvenbereich. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2007)

Und wer von euch fährt denn alles beim 2. Lauf in Bühlertal mit ? 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## keroson (16. Mai 2007)

Ich, Junioren Lizenz ;-) mal schaun, die wo in Wittnau noch vor mir waren gehen wahrscheinlich alle nach Albstadt (wo ich wegen Familienfeier am Sonntag nicht hin kann...), aber ich hab k.a ob uphill wirklich so mein Ding ist, naja ich werds sehn.
Gruß keroson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikerider (20. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> wer ist genauso wie ich nach der Matscheinlage, um die Kurve, und dannach voll in des Loch rein, und hat dort zeit verloren???



Also ich bin jedesmal dranvorbei gekommen, in dem Teil hab ich fast immer zeit gut gemacht.

Bühlertal war eigentlich auch ok, aber wo war die Konkurenz, alle in Albstadt 
Ist das normal das dort als so wenig bei den Lizenzern los ist 

@keroson
ich glaub ich hab dich auch gesehen, auch auf dem treppchen 

Gruß


----------



## keroson (20. Mai 2007)

ja kann sein, (war nicht ganz so zufrieden, schwere Beine, kein Rhythmus, ausserdem hab ich die ganze Zeit allein gekämpft, weder nachvorne noch nach hinten ging was...)... naja was solls, nächste Woche ist ersteinmal Pause, (Studienfahrt) und dann schau ich mal, sind ja dann an 3 Wocheneden 3 Marathons, Langenbrand, Waldhaus und Kiza, passt auch einigermassen von der Trainsplanung, weil wärend den Pfingstferien lange Einheiten fahren kann, also 2 26 bzw 30h GA1 (+ allg. Kraft)  Traingsblöcke, und dann mal schaun ob es in Langenbrand bzw. Waldhaus wirklich läuft, wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber in Kiza sollte es wieder laufen. Hoff nur das die nächsten paar Wochen schönes Wetter ist.
Und dann ist ja auch mal wieder n cc-Rennen, mal wieder Tälercup, zum 1. mal in Neustadt... freu,freu.. war da vor kurzem, naja nach i-net Plan wirds schon heftig, mal schaun, die haben noch n ganze Batzen arbeit vor sich bis die dort ne Strecke haben.


----------



## nikerider (20. Mai 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> ja kann sein, (war nicht ganz so zufrieden, schwere Beine, kein Rhythmus, ausserdem hab ich die ganze Zeit allein gekämpft, weder nachvorne noch nach hinten ging was...)... naja was solls, nächste Woche ist ersteinmal Pause, (Studienfahrt) und dann schau ich mal, sind ja dann an 3 Wocheneden 3 Marathons, Langenbrand, Waldhaus und Kiza, passt auch einigermassen von der Trainsplanung, weil wärend den Pfingstferien lange Einheiten fahren kann, also 2 26 bzw 30h GA1 (+ allg. Kraft)  Traingsblöcke, und dann mal schaun ob es in Langenbrand bzw. Waldhaus wirklich läuft, wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber in Kiza sollte es wieder laufen. Hoff nur das die nächsten paar Wochen schönes Wetter ist.
> Und dann ist ja auch mal wieder n cc-Rennen, mal wieder Tälercup, zum 1. mal in Neustadt... freu,freu.. war da vor kurzem, naja nach i-net Plan wirds schon heftig, mal schaun, die haben noch n ganze Batzen arbeit vor sich bis die dort ne Strecke haben.



Falls du mit dem Cube-Rothaus-Trikot gefahren bist, kann es sein das du direkt vor der Gruppe gefahren bist wo ich drin war, von der Zeit könnte es passen....
Biste auch noch kurz vorm Ziel vom ersten Hobbyler überholt worden?

Gruß


----------



## keroson (20. Mai 2007)

red bloss net über des überholen von dem Hobbyfahrer...
ja er hat mich überhohlt, Triko stimmt auch (bike-Argler)...
gruß

Ps: nach dem renne bin ich teiweise die Strecke runter, nach dem letzten Läufer, kam der Krankenwagen und dahinter ein Porsche, und auf dem Beifahrersitz...OMG, wow (eine 1a Sahneschnecke)....

so die letzten 2 k, vor Bühlertal bin ich hinterm Schwendemann auf nem Singletrail her, der war auch cool


----------



## keroson (22. Juni 2007)

so Neues aus der Wälderstadt.
Also wer die Strecke von Neustadt mal Abfahren möchte, morgen abend ist sie wahrscheinlich komplett hergerichtet, also ab Sonntag kann man dort trainieren....

Die Strecke verläuft ungefähr nach Plan, wie er auf Taelercup.de eingezeichnet ist.
Obs wirklich 135 Höhenmeter pro Runde sind, hab ich so meine Bedenken, kam mir beim bisherigen abfahren eigendlich nicht so vor... Schwierigkeit hält sich auch in Grenzen (lag wohl auch teilweise an den Genehmigungen...), es sind ein-zwei knfflige Stücke drin, aber ansosnten... 

Ich werd in der nächsten Woche des öfteren dort rumfahren, wenn ich einem die Strecke zeigen soll, etc... einfach kurz ne pm

Gruß keroson

edit: Reifenempfelung, beide grobstollig, jedoch so, dass kein Matsch hängenbleibt ---> speedking, evtl. auch nobbys. hinten n ralph oder so (marathonreifen der läuft) kann ich ganz und gar nicht empfehlen, ausser ihr fahrt Hobby Nachwuchsklasse oder so... con Larsentt und CroossMark rate ich auch ab. Es am Ende der langen Startgeraden in nen Wiesenanstieg der ziemlich feucht und matschig ist (gerade bei dem Wetter die Tage), jedoch fahren nur Lizenz und Fun Heren diesen Anstieg


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juni 2007)

Gibt's auch was technisches oder nur Matschwiesen?
Kannst du evtl. Fotos machen? Wäre toll.

Thb


----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2007)

also es gibt ne Stück, ca. 15-20 Meter komplett Nass, wobei die Rinnen reingegraben haben, damit des Wasser abläuft, naja wird langsam trocken, aber so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, trotzdem kein ralp oder ähnliches. Vor allem weil das am steilsten Stück des ersten Anstiegs ist (die erste lange gerade ist alles bergauf). Dann gehts oben durch ne Bach, (die 180° Kurve aufm Plan) und es kommen ca. 10meter Technik, mehr Trail als Tempo, viel Fahrgeschick benötigt. Hoffe das sich des dort noch n bissle ausfährt, weil dann kan man es schneller fahren. Dannach kommt ein total langweiliger singletrail, alles geradeaus, ne leichte linkskurve, immernoch singletrail (ist so 400-500 Meter lang), dann gehts rechts runter in ne downhill, der gestern noch nicht hingerichtet war, hoffentlich wird des n einigermassen interessanter slalom. Dann gehts links weiter auf ner Forstautobahn, ca. 700-800 meter, alles leicht bergauf, dann scharf rechts, und nen schnellen singletrail zurück. Hier gibt n paar Wurzeln auf die man aupassen muss, aber ansonsten auch nicht so der bringer. Dann gehts rechts in nen slalom, der so wie der Nafang davon aussieht, ganz lustig wird. Jetzt isch man wieder im Schanzenstadion, gibt noch ein kurzer "downhill" (gerade runter ca. 5 meter... ) jedoch muss man hier am Ende aufpassen, weils ein unten ganz schön reindrückt (bei genügend Tempo).

Ich hoff mal dass sie des ein oder andere Stück technik noch reinbaueun, weil so wie es jetzt ist, find ichs fast n bissle langweilig.

Bilder kommen in den nächsten Tage.


----------



## keroson (24. Juni 2007)

so, war heute nochmal da, leider hatte mein dad die digicma mit, so gibts halt dann am dienstag fotos.
...Technik und Slalom etc.. ist alles fertig, man sieht schon relativ gut wo es langgeht. Am Ende auf dem Parkplatzbereich von der Schnanze gibt es n paar sachen die sieht man noch nicht sofort.. aber det is auch net besonderst technisch...

Zu den Slaloms... es ist eigendlich ganz einfach, WENN man die richtige Linie findet.   Ansonsten kann es extrem langsam und wurzlig werden, auf der richtigen Linie kann man aber alles schön "flowig" fahren. (wenn der ein oder andere, der nicht gerade Junioren Lizenz fährt, mal Strecke anschauen will, kann ich im gerne n paar Tips geben...-->pm)

Ich bin eine Runde heut mal Renntempo gefahren, hab n bissle weniger als 11 minuten gebraucht (hatte aber noch einige Probleme mit Bike und Linie...da waren noch 45 Sekunden drin), wahrscheinlich werden die Herren Lizenz 9 Runden fahren, Junioren 7, Hobbyklassen entsprechend weniger....

Ausserdem kann man sich den Schanzenauslauf hoch, am Ende der Runde ziemlich leicht verblasen, weil der Rohlwiederstand da hoch extrem ist.... leider gehts nach Start/Ziel Durchfahrt nicht bergab, sonder erst leicht später dann richtig steil berauf...

Verglichen mit Wittnau oder Müstertal, ist es ne 1a Strecke, jedoch leicht unter dem Niveu von Urach, oder Hausach

Zum Schlammteil als racing ralph würd ich immernoch nicht fahren, aber am heftigsten Teil haben die einfach die Grassnarbe entfernt, so dass man "durchkommt". Ne aber allgemien auf jedn Fall auch hinten n Reifen draufziehen, der gut grip hat. Bei mir kommen vorne und hinten tubless montierte speedking supersonic drauf.

Gruß keroson


----------



## uphillfan (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo ,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Freiburger CC Rennen nächste Woche die Funklasse (Herren) auf der gleichen (technisch anspruchsvollen?) Strecke wie die Lizenzler unterwegs ist; beim Teamrennen vor ein paar Jahren war das ja der Fall.
Anders gefragt: Ist die Strecke für einen mäßigen Steuerkünstler zu empfehlen?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## keroson (3. Juli 2007)

so Leute, es tut mir leid das ich letzte Woche net dazu gekommen bin, Fotos zu porsten, hatte einfch zu viel Stress.
Ich fänds schön wenn n paar mal hier ihren Kommentar zu der Strecke & Orga etc.. abgeben, weil ich jetzt schon zwei mal in der Zeitung stand, dass die Strecke zu hart, bzw. insgesamt zu lang war, was ich jedoch nicht bestätigen kann.
Ein kurzer Kommentar würde schon reichen...
Gruß keroson

so jetzt noch 1-2 Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (9. Juli 2009)

Das sind Bilder aus Neustadt, oder? Sieht gut aus!

Ich will am Sonntag beim Wäldercup starten (Herren Fun). Mein erstes Rennen dieses Jahr nach 'nem Schlüsselbeinbruch. (Und mein zweites CC-Rennen überhaupt - bin sonst nur Marathon gefahren). Ich bin schon ganz gespannt 

Kann man die Strecke in Neustadt eigentlich gut mit 'nem Starrbike fahren? Oder lieber das Fully? Eine Federgabel fürs Starrbike hätte ich zwar, aber ich hab' bis zum Sonntag wenig Zeit und will lieber fahren als schrauben.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Juli 2009)

Starr machts erst richtig Spaß, in Neustadt. 
Nur dicke Reifen sind zu empfehlen.

Thb


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juli 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Starr machts erst richtig Spaß, in Neustadt.
> Nur dicke Reifen sind zu empfehlen.
> 
> Thb



Alles klar, vielen Dank!

Aber ich nehm jetzt doch das Fully. Die Drahtentfernung aus meiner Schulter (=> Schlüsselbeinbruch vor drei Monaten) war erst am vergangenen Montag und da ist die Federung vielleicht doch nicht schlecht.

Bis nachher, viel Spaß allen

corfrimor


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juli 2009)

Sch***** Sch***** Sch*****

Jetzt konnte ich die ganze bisherige Saison wegen meines besch*****en Schlüsselbeinbruchs kein Rennen fahren, und jetzt mach' ich mich heute beim Warmfahren  fürs erste Rennen schon wieder platt! 

Ich bin bei der steilen Wiesenabfahrt im Zielbereich gegenüber der Schanze mit dem Vorderrad übers nasse Gras weggerutscht und mit dem rechten Oberschenkel auf den vermutlich einzigen Stein im Umkreis geknallt. 4cm lange Schnittwunde, 5 Stiche  An sich war's ganz harmlos, ansonsten hab' ich rein gar nix, aber dieser besch****ne Stein!

Aber mal zur Strecke. Ich fand die schon recht schwer! Ich fahr' sonst zwar hauptsächlich Marathon und mir ist klar, daß die CC-Strecken schwerer sind. Aber wenn ich den Neustädter Kurs mit Freiburg oder Wittnau vergleiche (die einzigen CC-Strecken, die ich sonst kenne), dann fand ich das heute deutlich krasser.

Ist die Runde in Urach denn genauso schwer? Und ist die vielleicht ausgeschildert oder irgendwie kenntlich gemacht, sodaß ich sie vorher mal abfahren kann? (Oder kennt sie jemand der vielleicht Zeit und Lust hat, sie mit mir mal anzusehen?)

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## keroson (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Corfrimor

erstmal Gute Besserung, echt blöd das mit dem Stein.

Zur Strecke: Du hast definitiv recht, die Strecke ist recht heftig, gerade wenn man sonst nur Marathons fährt.
Es ist als Organisator immer schwierig ein Mittelmaß zwischen so leicht das alle Spaß haben und so schwierig das die Herren Lizenz nicht sagen es ist langweilig zu finden.
Ich hab heute aber auch schon Kommentare gehört, das die Strecke eigentlich leicht ist (Die entsprechende Fahrerin ist in Offenburg den Weltcup mitgefahren). Natürlich auch das sie viel zu schwierig ist.

Wir haben uns ganz klar entschlossen die Strecke technisch anspruchsvoller zu gestalten als das sonst im Tälercup der Fall ist. Zum einen weil uns das selber mehr Spaß macht, zu andern wird die Strecke ganzjährig zum Technik Training genutzt. Ich denke nicht das es Sinn macht in Wittnau auf der Strecke ein Techniktraining zu veranstalten.

Wichtig war uns auch, das man die Downhills flüssig fahren *kann* und nicht die ganze Zeit auf der Bremse stehen muss. Der Spaß in den Downhills stand ganz klar im Vordergrund. Und ich denke das haben wir ganz gut hinbekommen.


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo keroson,

ich will mich ganz bestimmt nicht über die Strecke beklagen! Fahrtechnik ist eben Teil des CC-Sports, wesentlich mehr als beim Marathon. Wenn mal also CC fahren will, muß man eben Technik üben. (Und das werde ich auch tun! So leicht werdet ihr mich nicht los!)

Ich habe einfach nur nicht mit diesem Level gerechnet, weil ich eben nur Freiburg und Wittnau kannte. Dazu kam auch, daß ich den Kurs um halb neun bei Regen abgefahren bin und alles ziemlich rutschig war. Eigentlich bin ich aber überall gut runtergekommen, nur auf der nassen Wiese hab' ich mich halt vorne verbremst. Naja, was soll's.

Aber wenn Du sagst, daß Ihr die Strecke schwerer als sonst im Tälercup gestaltet habt, heißt das dann, daß Urach und Münstertal leichter sind?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Macht Ihr auf der Strecke eigentlich auch angeleitetes Techniktraining, oder nur jeder für sich? Ich wäre interessiert!

P.P.S.: Sind die Strecken in Urach und Münstertal auch das ganze Jahr durch offen / zu finden?


----------



## keroson (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo corfrimor

Wir als Verein bieten auch Techniktraining an. 

Urach und Münstertal sind nicht ganzjährig offen, so viel ich weiß.

Urach hat bzw. hatte (die eine Steilkurve wurde ja entschärft) schon ein anspruchsvolles Niveu. So wie freiburg ungefähr. Münstertal mMn eher nicht. ähnelt eher Wittnau.


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juli 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Wir als Verein bieten auch Techniktraining an.



Auch für Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder? Falls ja: Wann?



keroson schrieb:


> Urach und Münstertal sind nicht ganzjährig offen, so viel ich weiß.



Schade, aber danke für die Info.



keroson schrieb:


> Urach hat bzw. hatte (die eine Steilkurve wurde ja entschärft) schon ein anspruchsvolles Niveu. So wie freiburg ungefähr. Münstertal mMn eher nicht. ähnelt eher Wittnau.



Alles klar, dann schau' ich, daß ich da endlich mal wieder ins Ziel komme 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Someone84 (13. Juli 2009)

Ja ja Neustadt letzten Sonntag....   
hab nach 5 Jahren Rennpause und nach 2,5 Wochen erst wieder auf nem MTB gedacht, man könnt mal wieder nen Tälercup fahren. 
Der Trainingsstand (viel aufm Rennrad) ist ja ausreichend.
Es war aber dann doch deprimierend wie viel Zeit und Platzierungen man doch Dank schlechter Abfahrtsleistungen verlieren kann 
Als Einstieg wär was technisch einfacheres vll besser gewesen, aber prinzipiell war die Strecke schon toll (und ich halt noch zu ungeschickt)

Apropos: Hat evtl. jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Freiburg zum nächsten Rennen in Urach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm, am Wochenende noch gelacht und heuts hats mir dann bei Filmaufnahmen auf der Strecke wahrscheinlich die Bänder im Sprunggelenk zerrissen. Bin in der langen Anlegerkurve über der Tribüne im Wald irgendwie aus dem klicker gekommen, mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden und das Sprungelenk komplett durchgedrückt.
Mal schaun was bei der Kernspinn rauskommt, mein Sprungelenk sieht aus wie ne Melone..
Gruß vom "Streckenchef"


----------



## wurzelfreak (10. August 2009)

Hausach, Freiburg, Urach, Neustadt super (anspruchsvolle-)Strecke,
Bühlertal, Wittnau, Münstertal eher was für Rennradler ;-)
Ich persöhnlich steh' eher auf ersteres und hoffe die anderen Veranstalter ziehen nach.
Gruß von einem Senior-racer.


----------



## wurzelfreak (10. August 2009)

Hmm


----------



## Thunderbird (12. August 2009)

Schreibs doch im TC Gästebuch, das lesen die vielleicht eher.

Bühlertal finde ich aber eigenlich ganz nett, da hole ich wenigstens gut Punkte. 
Wer's nicht mag, hat ja Streichwerte. 

Wittnau ist ausbaufähig. Auf der einen richtigen Abfahrt kann man 
schon mal 5 Sekunden holen aber technischer wäre schon besser.

Hausach & Neustadt gefallen mir auch am besten. 
Nur sollten sie in Neustadt nächstes Mal vielleicht den Bach nicht extra stauen. 
Freiburg fand ich dieses Jahr auch zu untechnisch, insgesamt.

Thb


----------



## wurzelfreak (12. August 2009)

Freiburg fand ich - ehrlich gesagt - schwieriger (kurz) als letztes Jahr.
Aber vielleicht war es auch die Tagesform, die dieses Jahr nicht passte.
Bin mal gespannt, was der Streckenchef Eber sich nächstes Jahr ausdenkt.
Aber Wittnau gehört angepasst.


----------



## keroson (14. August 2009)

wurzelfreak schrieb:


> Hausach, Freiburg, Urach, *Neustadt super (anspruchsvolle-)Strecke*,
> [...]


Danke für das Lob..



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Hausach & Neustadt gefallen mir auch am besten.
> Nur sollten sie in Neustadt nächstes Mal vielleicht den Bach nicht extra stauen.
> Thb



Hmmm, ich lass es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen    Falls das Rennen wieder in Neustadt stattfindet werden aber bergab ein paar Überholmöglichkeiten eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (14. August 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Falls das Rennen wieder in Neustadt stattfindet werden aber bergab ein paar Überholmöglichkeiten eingebaut.


Hat mich selbst jetzt nicht gestört, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man 
auf der langen Abfahrt mit Fully und viel Übung noch deutlich schneller ist.

Was mich gestört hat, waren diese Kinderrampen, die auf demStück vor 
dem Schanzen-Gegenhang zu Rennanfang aufgebaut waren, bis sich 
jemand erbarmt hat und sie beseitigte. Überhaupt waren da ein 
paar Kurven gar nicht flüssig zu fahren. Ach ja - zweite Sache war noch
diese eine Längswurzel, in der 2. Mini-Abfahrt. Da hat es mich jedes Mal 
gewundert, dass ich ohne Sturz drüber gerutscht bin. Aber gut, das macht
natürlich auch den Reiz so eines Rennens aus. Ansonsten - PERFEKT. 


P.S.: Aber das mit dem Wasser ist echt unnötig. 
Ne Popelstrecke wie Todtnauberg braucht so was, Neustadt nicht.


----------



## wurzelfreak (16. August 2009)

Das mit dem Wasser war doch erfrischend! Und Längswurzeln sind das Salz in der Suppe. Ne im Ernst habt ihr schon mal die DM Strecke in St. Märgen gesehen?
Da kann man doch sagen, dass die Tälercup-Rennen nicht zu anspruchsvoll sind, oder?
Gruß A.
(geh' jetzt in Urlaub Tschüss)


----------



## keroson (16. August 2009)

Die Strecke in St.Märgen ist absoluter Bockmist mMn. Ein paar schöne Wurzelstöcke, ein paar steile Stellen und schön breit. 
Echt nicht mein Ding, da ist z.B. Heubach viel ansprechender.


----------



## Thunderbird (18. August 2009)

wurzelfreak schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wasser war doch erfrischend! Und Längswurzeln sind das Salz in der Suppe. Ne im Ernst habt ihr schon mal die DM Strecke in St. Märgen gesehen?
> Da kann man doch sagen, dass die Tälercup-Rennen nicht zu anspruchsvoll sind, oder?
> Gruß A.
> (geh' jetzt in Urlaub Tschüss)


St. Märgen bin ich auch dieses Jahr im Matsch gefahren (mit Starrgabel).
In der 3. Runde, als es etwas trockener war, dann auch mal die 2. Abfahrt ganz.

@ keroson: Die Strecke ist echt kacke. Null Rythmus, kaum Technikstücke.
Die alte früher zu den Schwedenschanzen hoch war viel schöner.


----------



## wurzelfreak (2. September 2009)

ich sag ja auch nicht, das die strecke in st. märgen schön ist, es ging mir ums niveau (schwierigkeit) und da ist neustadt doch deutlich leichter als st. m.


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,
bin gerade dabei infos über den tälercup zu sammeln. ich will nämlich nächstes jahr ein paar der veranstaltungen mitnehmen. was ich bisjetzt gefunden hab, hört sich ja gut an. technische strecken, hoher anspruch usw.
kennt jemand von euch die strecke in bundenthal in der pfalz? das ist nämlich die einzige cc-strecke die ich kenne. vielleicht hat ja jemand nen vergleich bezüglich der strecken.
ansonsten freu ich mich schon jetzt wie ab auf nächstes frühjahr. 
achso , irgendwie blicke ich bei der klasseneinteilung noch nicht durch. ich bin kein lizenzfahrer. was hat es denn mit der fun klasse auf sich? sowas gibt es bei uns im saarland nicht. ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich einfacch senioren 1 melden werde.

grüsse aus den saarländischen wäldern


----------



## wurzelfreak (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Senioren-Fun fährst (gibt hier nur eine AK), dann bist du mein Konkurrent;-)
Fahre die Serie jetzt seit 2 Jahren und es macht jede Menge Spaß, sich  mit netten Kollegen auf abwechslungsreichen und teilweise auch schwierigen Strecken zu "zoffen".
Komm ruhig, schadet nicht wenn das Starterfeld etwas größer wird. Am besten, du reist schon am jeweiligen Vortag an, dann kannst du die Strecken schon mal abfahren.
Grüßle aus Freiburg


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Dezember 2009)

hallo wurzelfreak,
danke für die infos. das sieht doch super aus. klar werd ich schon am jeweiligen vortag anreisen. bei einigen rennen gibt es ja noch den kidscup. den werden wohl meine beiden jungs mitfahrn.
ich kenn zwar noch keine netten kollegen aus eurer kante, um mich mit denen zu "zoffen", aber was nicht ist , kann ja noch werden. 

gruss aus den saarländischen wäldern


----------



## wurzelfreak (19. Dezember 2009)

See You.


----------



## onlyforchicks (19. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall. Mal schaun, wer wessen Hinterrad anschauen darf.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (19. Dezember 2009)

Weils gerade draußen so Kalt und Weiß ist, die Fotos vom TälerCup Freiburg:http://rig.mtb-net.de/Dies_und_Das/Veranstaltungen/TaelerCup2009/Photos/Friedrich?sid=703072343.155158


----------



## keroson (3. Juli 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13019807"]Wäldercup Neustadt[/ame]


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Juli 2010)

Schönes Video!
Darf man bei Vimeo geschützte Musik einbinden? 
Mich haben sie in U-Rohr schon verwarnt.

Die Kamera nach hinten muss ich auch mal probieren.
Im Rennen bringt's aber zur Zeit nix, da sind fast alle vor mir.

Meine Perspektive mit ein paar mehr Fahrern:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggs38ycpHLw"]YouTube- Taelercup Neustadt 2010 XC Race[/nomedia]

Den Simon hab ich nur 1x drauf, als er den Gegenanstieg rauf gekommen ist, 
danach musste ich zwei Gänge zurück schalten, weil mir der Kopf sonst 
geplatze wäre. Hatte kein Kühlwasser.

Es war aber trotzdem echt spaßig. Ist eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken,
auch wenn ich mit dem 1. Downhill irgendwie nicht zurecht komme.
Nächstes Mal übe ich auch vorher.

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## Redshred (11. Juli 2010)

Ergebnisse und Fotos TC Freiburg

http://rig.mtb-net.de/Dies_und_Das/Veranstaltungen/Taelercup2010?sid=1074749853.57528


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juli 2010)

Hier wieder ein kleines Video vom Rennen (auch in 720p verfügbar):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWFnfx14VAk"]YouTube- Taelercup Freiburg 2010.avi[/nomedia]
Eigentlich nur die Startphase und 2x der Downhill.
Wenigstens 1x mit freier Bahn. 

Ich bin zur Zeit bei Hitze gar nicht fit und es war dann schon frustrierend,
auch noch im Downhill ausgebremst zu werden. Mich hat's dann zerlegt,
als ich dann in Runde 3 (oder 4?) an einem technikarmen Biker im breiten 
Auslauf vorbei wollte und er trotz Rufen nicht Platz gemacht hat.
Faceplant bei ca. 50 km/h, zum Glück in tiefen Staub:



War natürlich doof von mir und renntechnisch unnötig, aber 
man muss so was ja auch hin und wieder unter Realbedingungen üben. 
Ärgerlich ist daran vor allem, dass mein Kameraakku da schon leer war.

Thb


----------



## keroson (13. Juli 2010)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Schönes Video!
> Darf man bei Vimeo geschützte Musik einbinden?
> Mich haben sie in U-Rohr schon verwarnt.
> 
> ...



Ui Danke für den Hinweiß, ich werde es mal weiterleiten.

Wenn man sich so anschaut wie der SImon den ersten Donwhill fährt, dann weiß man immer wieder wo man noch üben kann 

Naja, härter fand ich allerdings, dass der Pascal zwei Tage vorher alles mit Starrgabel und nem 1,5er Marathon Plus (!!!) gefahren ist. Im Rennen hat er ja später auch wieder hinten den Slickreifen drauf. Und trotzdem gab es kaum einem der ihm bergab das Wasser reichen konnte.

Nächstes Jahr muss wohl noch ein neuer Downhill irgendwo rein, sonst wird es ja langsam langeweilig 


Zu Freiburg:

Ich hoffe du hast dich bei dem Sturz nicht ernsthaft verletzt.

Ich fand da allerdings die STrecke von vor zwei Jahren mit Boarderline um einiges lustiger. Schade das die von der RIG nie beim buddeln da helfen


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Juli 2010)

Danke der Nachfrage, aber Kein Problem, ich stürze gut. 
Alles nur Kratzer. 

Na, wenn Pascal auf seiner Heimstrecke nicht der schnellste wäre...
Zufällig hab ich noch ein Video auf dem ich (sehr mäßig, weil völlig fertig) 
direkt hinter dem Pascal (genau genommen 0.99 Runden hinter ihm) 
die linke Spur fahre. Da nimmt er mir so ca. 2 Sekunden ab. 
Hier der Abschnitt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObITtsnWVFA"]YouTube- XC Taelercup Neustadt DH track comparison (nothing special)[/nomedia]

Neue Downhills sind immer gut! Ein klein wenig flowiger könnte die Strecke schon noch werden. 

Thb


----------



## corfrimor (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade die aktualisierten Termine für den Tälercup 2011 auf der website angesehen und festgestellt, daß Neustadt ja gar nicht mehr dabei ist. Weiß jemand vielleicht den Grund dafür?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## wurzelfreak (16. März 2011)

Wolfach jetzt an Stelle von Neustadt?
Schade eigentlich, war meine Lieblingsstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (17. März 2011)

wurzelfreak schrieb:


> Wolfach jetzt an Stelle von Neustadt?
> Schade eigentlich, war meine Lieblingsstrecke.


 

Ja, schade. Neustadt hat mir auch gut gefallen. Wobei Hausach und Urach auch super waren. (mein persönliches Ranking wäre:Urach , Hausach , Neustadt, Freiburg und dann der Rest).

Irgendeinen Grund wirds schon geben, dass Sie Neustadt rausgenommen haben. 
Aber jetzt gehts demnächst ja erstmal nach Hausach.
Bin mal gespannt, wer mit was und wie fit aus dem Winter kommt.

Ich freu mich schon......






Gruss


----------



## wurzelfreak (17. März 2011)

Setz mich mal nicht so unter Druck ;-)


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. März 2011)

wurzelfreak schrieb:


> Setz mich mal nicht so unter Druck ;-)


 

Wenn Du wüsstest, was ich alles für neue Hightech Teile an mein Bike geschraubt habe, nur damit ich schneller werde.


----------



## wurzelfreak (17. März 2011)

Du musst was wegschrauben, dann erst wirst du schneller.


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. März 2011)

Wusst ichs doch, dass ich was falsch mache. 
So, nun muss ich aber raus noch ein paar Einheiten trainieren gehen.


----------



## keroson (19. März 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade die aktualisierten Termine für den Tälercup 2011 auf der website angesehen und festgestellt, daß Neustadt ja gar nicht mehr dabei ist. Weiß jemand vielleicht den Grund dafür?
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch erst in der letzten TC-Orga Rundmail mitbekommen. Es findet sich wohl keiner der gleichzeitig Ahnung hat und bereit ist Verantwortung zu übernehmen um so ein Rennen auszurichten. Schade, da hatte ich viel Arbeit rein investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (20. März 2011)

@keroson,

Seh ich das falsch oder bist Du nicht beim Orgateam dabei? Schade, wenn man sich arbeit macht, und dann kurzfristig abgesagt wird.

An der Strecke kanns ja nicht gelegen haben, die war ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Der einzige Kritikpunkt letztes Jahr war Samstags beim Kidscup. Da war Chaos pur angesagt. Sehr zum leidwesen einiger Kids.

Aber was solls.


----------



## keroson (26. März 2011)

@onlyforchicks: Ich hab vorübergehend mal meine Heimat gewechselt, ich wollte den letzten Sommer nochmal nachholen


----------



## corfrimor (4. Januar 2012)

Kennt jemand zufällig schon die Termine des diesjährigen Tälercups? Auf der website findet sich noch nichts...

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. Januar 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig schon die Termine des diesjährigen Tälercups? Auf der website findet sich noch nichts...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> corfrimor


 
Hallo Corfrimor,

die Termine stehen unter Radnet auf der Badenwürttembergischen Seite. Musst ein bisschen suchen.

Los gehts auf jeden Fall in Hausach am 14ten oder 15ten April. Da ist auch der erste Lauf zur Masters Bundesligaserie. 

Ich freu mich schon.

Gruss


----------



## corfrimor (4. Januar 2012)

Super, vielen Dank! 

Ist Neustadt jetzt wieder beim TC mit dabei? Oder kochen die ihr eigenes Süppchen? (Wäldercup oder so?)

Ich freu' mich jedenfalls auch schon 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onlyforchicks (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

soweit ich weiss, ist Neustadt nicht mehr dabei. Schade meiner Meinung nach, die Strecke war schön.
An deren Stelle ist jetzt Wolfach gerückt. Zumindest war es letztes Jahr so. 

Meine persönliches Streckenranking wär in etwa: Hausach , Wolfach, Urach auf einem Niveau, dann Freiburg , Münstertal und über Wittnau brauch man keine Worte zu machen.

Insgesamt eine schöne Rennserie mit meiner Erfahrung nach hohem Niveau.

Wie gesagt, ich kanns kaum erwarten....

Gruss


----------



## wurzelfreak (5. Januar 2012)

Meine Info ist, daß Neustadt wieder dabei ist. (ohne Gewähr)
@ onlyforchicks :
Und, fährst' die Master Serie?
Ich denke werde bei einzelnen Rennen dabei sein.
Gruß wurzelfreak


----------



## onlyforchicks (5. Januar 2012)

wurzelfreak schrieb:


> Meine Info ist, daß Neustadt wieder dabei ist. (ohne Gewähr)
> @ onlyforchicks :
> Und, fährst' die Master Serie?
> Ich denke werde bei einzelnen Rennen dabei sein.
> Gruß wurzelfreak


 
Ja so genau blick ich das momentan auch nicht . Scheinbar ist Neustadt mit nem Wäldercup doch wieder dabei. Hätt nichts dagegen. Aber hoffentlich bleibt Wolfach trotzdem drin. Mein Vorschlag wär, Wittnau raus und den Rest so lassen. 
Auch wenn das die Orga von Wittnau wohl nicht hören will. Aber die Strecke hat meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach mit MTB nicht viel zu tun.
@ Wurzelfreak.
Je nach Trainingsverlauf würd ich gern die Masters Serie fahren. Hab aber in Hausach noch ein Terminproblem (an dem Sonntag geht mein Jüngster zu Kommunion). Muss mal schauen wie ich das geregelt bekomme.
Ansonsten noch nen schönen Gruss und ein gutes neues Jahr.

Gruss


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. April 2012)

Hi onlyforchicks


Mal ne Frage: Hast du vor am 6.5. in Ehrenstetten beim neuen Bergrennen mitzufahren ? 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ja so genau blick ich das momentan auch nicht . Scheinbar ist Neustadt mit nem Wäldercup doch wieder dabei. Hätt nichts dagegen. Aber hoffentlich bleibt Wolfach trotzdem drin. Mein Vorschlag wär, Wittnau raus und den Rest so lassen.
> Auch wenn das die Orga von Wittnau wohl nicht hören will. Aber die Strecke hat meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach mit MTB nicht viel zu tun.
> @ Wurzelfreak.
> Je nach Trainingsverlauf würd ich gern die Masters Serie fahren. Hab aber in Hausach noch ein Terminproblem (an dem Sonntag geht mein Jüngster zu Kommunion). Muss mal schauen wie ich das geregelt bekomme.
> ...


----------



## onlyforchicks (17. April 2012)

Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,

danke erstmal wie immer für die schönen Bilder!

Das Bergzeitfahren in Ehrenstetten werd ich wohl aus Termingründen nicht mitfahren können 

Der Rest sollte gehen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. April 2012)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzwaldbiker,
> 
> danke erstmal wie immer für die schönen Bilder!



Hallo onlyforchicks


Bitte.  Waren interessante Rennen.  



> Das Bergzeitfahren in Ehrenstetten werd ich wohl aus Termingründen nicht mitfahren können


Oh, das ist schade. 



> Der Rest sollte gehen.
> 
> Gruss



Ahja gut! 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. April 2012)

@all  - wer von euch fährt alles beim 2. Lauf des Rothaus Tälercups in Ehrenstetten beim Bergzeitfahren mit ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## gandi wolfach (23. April 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem bis vor kurzem der Forst im Bereich der Strecke bei uns in Wolfach gewütet hat ist die Strecke ab sofort wieder komplett befahrbar und kann wieder unter die Stollen genommen werden.
Am 1. Juli findet auf der Strecke der 6. Lauf zum Tälercup statt.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-x05Mnk46Q"]Cross Country in Wolfach      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. April 2012)

gandi wolfach schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem bis vor kurzem der Forst im Bereich der Strecke bei uns in Wolfach gewütet hat ist die Strecke ab sofort wieder komplett befahrbar und kann wieder unter die Stollen genommen werden.
> Am 1. Juli findet auf der Strecke der 6. Lauf zum Tälercup statt.
> ...



Hi gandi


Mal gucken ob es mir zeitlich zum Zuschauen reicht. War letztes Jahr sehr interessant. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## corfrimor (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht, ob die Rennstrecke in Neustadt ausgeschildert ist, sodaß man sie vor dem Rennen nochmal trainieren kann?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onlyforchicks (3. Mai 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch vielleicht, ob die Rennstrecke in Neustadt ausgeschildert ist, sodaß man sie vor dem Rennen nochmal trainieren kann?
> 
> ...


 
In den letzten Jahren war sie das nicht.
Ist aber leicht zu finden, wenn Sie noch so ist wie letztes Jahr.

einfach den Hauptweg an leicht ansteigend bis zum Ende des tales, hier links dem Weg weiter folgen bis rechts eine Forstschneise steil hochgeht (im spitzen Winkel zum Weg).
Diese hoch bis rechts ein Trail abgeht. Diesen runter (saugeil) bis auf eine weitere Schneise.
Hier nach links hoch und anschliessend kleine Abfahrt zur Bachdurchfahrt.
Dann weiter dem Trail folgen bis dieser wieder auf einen breiten Forstweg mündet.
Hier nach links dem Weg folgen und nach ca. 300 m wieder rechts in den Zieldownhill.

Dann das ganze von vorn....


----------



## corfrimor (3. Mai 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren war sie das nicht.
> Ist aber leicht zu finden, wenn Sie noch so ist wie letztes Jahr.
> 
> einfach den Hauptweg an leicht ansteigend bis zum Ende des tales, hier links dem Weg weiter folgen bis rechts eine Forstschneise steil hochgeht (im spitzen Winkel zum Weg).
> ...



Alles klar, vielen Dank Dir! 

Dann werde ich in nächster Zeit mal auf die Strecke gehen 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## corfrimor (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem nun endlich die Termine für den diesjährigen Tälercup online sind, mußte ich feststellen, daß Hausach heuer leider nicht mit dabei ist. Weiß jemand von Euch, wieso?

Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## onlyforchicks (28. Februar 2014)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem nun endlich die Termine für den diesjährigen Tälercup online sind, mußte ich feststellen, daß Hausach heuer leider nicht mit dabei ist. Weiß jemand von Euch, wieso?
> 
> ...


Hi, 

in Hausach findet dieses Jahr die Nachwuchs DM statt. Ich geh mal davon, aus daß deshalb kein Tälercup stattfindet dort.

Tälercup ist eh sehr ausgedünnt. 

Sind dieses Jahr eigentlich nur 2 geniale Strecken, nämlich Urach und Neustadt.

Schade eigentlich,

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. März 2014)

Hi onlyforchicks


Gefallen dir die Strecken in Freiburg und Obermünstertal eher nicht so gut ? 

Urach und Neustadt sind wirklich sehr interessant.  Ich fahre Teile der Strecke - v.a. von Neustadt - sehr gerne im Training. 

Was mich wundert ist, dass immernoch keine Termine für den Pactimo Kidscup vorliegen. 



viele Grüße ins Saarland 
Schwarzwaldbiker




onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Hausach findet dieses Jahr die Nachwuchs DM statt. Ich geh mal davon, aus daß deshalb kein Tälercup stattfindet dort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2014)

Hi onlyforchicks


Fährst du in Freiburg, Urach und Obermünstertal mit ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in Hausach findet dieses Jahr die Nachwuchs DM statt. Ich geh mal davon, aus daß deshalb kein Tälercup stattfindet dort.
> 
> ...


----------

